# bow painting



## Shooterscool (Dec 19, 2002)

Try these guys. They do coating, painting... Good work too. Give them a call.
http://www.tarjac.com/index.jsp

good luck and safe shooting


----------



## 10xring (Jun 10, 2003)

A guy I know had his bow painted at an autobody repair place. I think he knew the guy, but try an autobody painting place to see if they can do it. I would imagine that you would need to bring the bow in pieces for them to paint.


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*Bow*

Where are you located? I had my Q2XL stripped and coated clear for 65 bucks...turned out pretty nice.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

here is the number to the company we use out of Michigan. they offer mothwwing camos and other..we send all our bows there to be dipped.

ask for sandy..

616-642-9533

if you do call for info, please let her know you heard about them from monster bows L.L.C

Thanks


----------



## compshooter (Apr 14, 2005)

*Bow Painting*

Thanks For The Info I Live In Ky And I Thought About A Body Shop But Was Not Sure How It Would Turn Out Or When I Got To Sooting If It Would Crak And Come Off Thanks For The Info


----------



## Kenny Borel (Nov 27, 2002)

They would have to use a flex agent in the paint on the limbs. It's the same stuff they use in flexible bumpers.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Call or email these guys. They do Hoyts paint jobs. They offer powder coating. I was going to get a Pro Tec done last year but changed my mind. The told me it would be about a 2 week turn around and $100. Not bad.

Edited By Admin


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

Davik said:


> Where are you located? I had my Q2XL stripped and coated clear for 65 bucks...turned out pretty nice.



Davik, what did they use to strip the riser? Chemical or blating?


----------



## mlviper (May 18, 2005)

ProStrip in Fort Wayne Indiana.

They a have a good rep for the work they do. They can do alot, but you need to call them. Website does not tell all.

http://www.prostrip.com/powdercoating/

I am having mine done in a granite(Silver Vein) look, i just havn't figured out what color yet.

Regards,

Matt


----------



## Davik (Apr 16, 2003)

*Grouse*

They dipped it and then peeled the camo off it...when I got it back, all i had to do was polish it with steel wool.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Easy-Off oven cleaner seems to take the anodizing off. My friend did his ScepterII and it looks fantastic (said it came off easy as can be). Now he didn't clear coat it. So if you want that done, you should be able to get something to do it yourself.


----------



## grouse (Dec 9, 2003)

ZarkSniper said:


> Easy-Off oven cleaner seems to take the anodizing off. My friend did his ScepterII and it looks fantastic (said it came off easy as can be). Now he didn't clear coat it. So if you want that done, you should be able to get something to do it yourself.



I have heard that, but I did a test area on the riser of my bow. After spraying a scrubbing, sparaying and scrubbing, it didn't hardly phase it.


----------



## ZarkSniper (Aug 12, 2003)

Well I can't say from personal experience how good it worked. I do know that when I asked him, he said it came right off...no sweat. 
I thought about trying it on my old Conquest Pro. I had it painted about a year ago and I'm not too happy with how it turned out. I think the "clean" look might suit it better..


----------

